# HD Naruto Shippuden



## fartos32 (Sep 19, 2010)

To start I am NOT requesting download sites/links 

I was wondering is it possible to get Naruto Shippuden episodes 117 and below in HD. The only site I've found that hosts the HD episodes only offers HD for episodes 118 and above. 

Remember don't give me links, I just want to know if what I'm looking for actually exists. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## luke_c (Sep 19, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by 'HD'. If you mean 1280 x 720 then Taka have done from 85 upwards in 720p, I wouldn't be so sure as to say the rest below can be found in higher quality though.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 20, 2010)

I believe HorribleSubs had some naruto episode that was 1080p around episode 80 or something. Can't remember and is it allowed to link sites here when they are hosting via torrents?


----------



## prowler (Sep 20, 2010)

These are the episodes HorribleSubs have done



Spoiler



[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 092 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 093 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 094 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 095 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 096 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 097 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 097 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 098 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 098 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 099 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 099 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 100 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 100 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 101 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 101 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 102 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 102 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 103 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 103 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 104 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 104 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 105 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 105 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 106 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 106 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 107 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 107 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 108 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 108 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 109 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 109 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 110 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 110 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 111 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 111 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 112 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 112 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 113 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 113 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 114 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 114 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 115 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 115 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 116 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 116 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 116 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 117 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 117 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 118 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 118 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 119 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 119 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 120 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 120 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 121 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 121 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 122 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 122 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 123 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 123 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 124 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 124 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 125 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 125 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 126 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 126 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 127 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 127 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 128 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 128 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 129 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 129 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 130 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 130 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 131 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 131 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 132 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 132 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 132 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 133 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 133 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 134 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 134 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 135 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 135 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 136 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 136 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 137 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 137 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 138 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 138 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 139 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 139 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 140 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 140 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 141 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 141 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 142 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 142 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 143 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 143 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 144 [472p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 144 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 145 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 145 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 146 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 146 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 147 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 147 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 148 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 148 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 149 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 149 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 150 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 150 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 151 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 151 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 152 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 152 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 153 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 153 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 154 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 154 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 155 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 155 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 156 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 156 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 157 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 157 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 158 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 158 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 159 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 159 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 160 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 160 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 161 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 161 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 162 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 162 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 163 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 163 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 164 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 164 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 164 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 165 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 165 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 166 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 166 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 167 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 167 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 168 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 168 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 169 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 169 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 170 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 170 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 171 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 171 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 172 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 172 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 173 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 173 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 174 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 174 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 175 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 175 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 176 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 177v2 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 177v2 [720p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 178 [480p].mkv
[HorribleSubs] Naruto Shippuuden - 178 [720p].mkv


As you can see, its only 480p or 720p.
Anything else is unofficial.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 20, 2010)

Only way you are going to get something in 1080p is if it is a bluray or HD release, which I don't think there is any of Shippuden. I can't advise using HorribleSubs due to the quality, go for Dattebayo for older episodes and Taka for newer.


----------

